# Win a new Santa Cruz Bronson, TallBoy LTC or Juliana bike and support more trails



## VTmojo (Apr 15, 2007)

Help us build more trails in Vermont.

Winner gets to decide between a Santa Cruz Bronson Carbon, Tall Boy LTc, Juliana Furtado Carbon or a Joplin 29er. Say what!?!...donate 5 bucks for a chance to win one of those bikes!

Raffle ends Oct 31st..

Why should you donate more than $5? It's simple math, the more you donate, the more chances you have to win the Santa Cruz or Juliana bike of your dreams. And more importantly, the more money we raise for *trail grants and advocacy *to ensure the sustainable future of mountain biking in Vermont.

#vmba, @Santa Cruz Bicycles, @Juliana Bicycles, @vmba802, #VMBAwomen, #VMBAmen

Donate at https://vmba.org/civicrm/event/info?id=68

Thanks!


----------

